# Mowing vs. Bushogging



## tomharmon (Jan 28, 2015)

I got a pasture that I usually cut once for hay, but don't need it for hay this year. Planning to bushhog,( thick fescue) but wondering if I could mow it instead and leave it on the ground. Don't need it for grazing till the fall.Any drawbacks to doing it this way?


----------



## MrLuggs (Dec 14, 2015)

Brushhog will generally chop/mulch it up a bit more, letting it break down quickly and the grass to grow up through it easily. If it's really thick, and you mow it with a haybine, you run the risk of smothering the grass under the windrow.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

If you're going to mow it, might as well bale it. Otherwise mulch it as best you can with your brush hog, presumably with a high cutting height.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

I would let it go to seed which it is already working on in Va, then as Hitech says, bushhog it high, then I would do it again in a couple of weeks a little lower.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I have 3 pastures that I'm letting the grass grow until seed drops. Then I will take my Bush Hog and clip it about 10-12" and another round later after cows have grazed some. I do this in late afternoon into the evening and before a good rain in forecast.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

I agree


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

If you have the storage, make it anyways, can always sell it this winter or sit on it in case of drought. Won't make as good as hay, but you could wait till it goes to seed, then make it for hay and get some reseeding at the same time.


----------

